# Installing a GFCI Receptacle Under a Sink for a Dishwasher



## jar546 (Feb 20, 2019)

Since the 2014 NEC requires both AFCI and GFCI protection for a dishwasher it has become common practice to install a combination AFCI/GFCI receptacle beneath the sink for the dishwasher circuit.

Is it allowable by code to install this type of device beneath a sink?

Do you change your mind after you read NEC 210.8?


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 21, 2019)

They are still readily accessible under a sink. but why isn't working space required?


----------



## ICE (Feb 21, 2019)

I don’t consider cleaning supplies an obstacle. Depending on the situation, the afci protection can be a receptacle...so maybe.  The gfci can always be a receptacle under the sink...in fact, it must be if it is within 6ft. of the sink.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2019)

ICE said:


> I don’t consider cleaning supplies an obstacle. Depending on the situation, the afci protection can be a receptacle...so maybe.  The gfci can always be a receptacle under the sink...in fact, it must be if it is within 6ft. of the sink.



How many times is the receptacle obstructed by the disposal and trap arms?


----------



## ICE (Feb 21, 2019)

jar546 said:


> How many times is the receptacle obstructed by the disposal and trap arms?


About half the time......but I’ve never not been able to operate the reset or plug the appliance cords in.


----------



## LCBob (Feb 21, 2019)

The space under a kitchen sink meets the readily accessible requirement. Like ICE, I've never not been able to test or reset a GFCI receptacle under a sink. The same cannot be said for obstacles in front of electrical panels in a garage. Namely snow blowers, lawn mowers and Pontiacs.


----------

